# The United Kingdom - By Me



## cardiff

In this thread i will house all my pics of the UK, and links to photo threads ive already started. Bear with me as its a work in progress! Post 3 gives links to the pages in this thread organised by city.


----------



## cardiff

Check out my version of a 'Today in' thread, very comprehensive collection of pictures that i update regularly

Cardiff

PB130844 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

In this thread

England

Bath #1 - Beautiful Georgian Spa town

2 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Bath #2 at Christmas - Beautiful city with beautiful decorations (from post 765)
PC041483 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Birmingham - The second largest city in the UK, a typical mix of styles

PB251156 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Boston - Famous for its church tower and pretty town center (from post 292)

P8286197 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Bournemouth - Seaside resort on south coast (from post 11)

P3227095 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Bristol - large city with a large Georgian cityscape and great waterside areas (from post 896)
PC112456 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Cambridge - Beautiful university city

P8255396 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Colchester - Market town with castle and impressive city hall (from post 175)

P8265618 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Dorchester - Very busy market town with bizzar collection of museums (from post 25)

P3237162 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Durham - Stunning natural setting for a Cathedral city (from post 60)

P7112926 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Falmouth (from post 1129) - busy historic harbour popular with tourists
P7095702 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

Gloucester - Cathedral city mixed with victorian docks

IMG_8538 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Gloucester Christmas markets (from post 1159)
PB226629 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

Ipswich - decorative and pretty town with relatively huge modern dock development (from post 184)

P8265706 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Kingston upon Hull - Historical port with a classical old town and impressive civic buildings (from post 380)

P8317044 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Kings Lynn - Atmospheric harbour town (from post 283)

P8286137 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Leeds - Large city, beautiful shopping arcades

P7092182 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Ledbury - Medieval market town

P2110506 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Lincoln - Beautiful Cathedral city sat high on a hill with nice mix of modern docks, old cathedral and castle quarter and bustling high street (from post 307)

P8296704 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Liverpool - Grand and large city with famous waterfront and skyline (from post 663)
P5310011 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

London #1 -Page1, Page2 Page3

P3191696 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

London #2 - London at christmas time
PC075004a by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

London #3 - London including Tower of London (from post 8)
P5160531 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

London #4 - March 2014 (post 1020)
P3143037 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Manchester - Large modern and vibrant city with lots of impressive architecture (from post 458)

PC097643 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Newcastle - Beautiful Georgian city, with amazing riverside (from post 74)

P7112975 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Norwich - Large multi cathedral city with large castle and pretty medieval streets (from post 206)

P8286113 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Poole - Uber rich town, 3rd most expenisve place to live in the world nearby (from post 19)

P3237119 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Portsmouth - Home of the Royal Navy, very busy harbor city, mixed with traditional seaside town and impressive old and new architecture (from post 52)

P5050036 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Portsmouth 2 (from post1259)
P8188348 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

Salisbury at Christmas - Medieval city with tallest spired cathedral in the UK (from post 807)
PC091718 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Scarborough - Grand Victorian seaside town (from post 35)

P7112759 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Southampton #1 - Home of ocean liners and cruise ships

P5160491 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Southampton #2 - Trip through the city before heading to Germany on QM2
P5111798 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

St Ives - Famous seaside town for the arts and beautiful beaches
P7105781 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

St Michaels Mount - Fortified mansion on an isolated rock in the sea
P7095745 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

Stratford Upon Avon  - Medieval town, home to Shakespeare

IMG_0739 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Warwick - beautiful medieval town with a huge palace like castle

IMG_0967 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Weston-Super-Mare - Seaside town with huge beach and pretty old town (from post 1006)
P3122987 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Weymouth - Seaside resort (from post 33)

P3237188 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Whitby - Seaside fishing town, famous for Dracula being written here and very pretty (from post 47)

P7112799 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Winchester - Cathedral city, ancient capital of England

P3216976 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Windsor - Home to the worlds largest inhabited castle, and a pretty town (from post 68)

P3171247 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Worcester - Cathedral city, home to a few Enlish kings tombs

P2110855 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

York - Medieval Cathedral city, largest Gothic structure in northern Europe (from post 7)

P7102419 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Wales

Cardiff - Capital of Wales, my version of a 'Today in' thread, very comprohenisve collection of pictures.

PB130844 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Llandrindod Wells - pretty Victorian Spa town in mid Wales (from post 983)
P2022891 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Ludlow - Historic market town that experianced great wealth in Medieval times, expressed through its preserved architecture (from post 650)

P5299385 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Pembroke - Historic town with a large castle and pretty natural setting (from post 643)

P5259283 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Tenby and Saundersfoot - beautiful seaside towns

P7213695 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Scotland​


----------



## cardiff

*London​*
Lets start with some recent pics of London the capital of England and the UK

The recently refurbish Paddington station


P3201712 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The Shard and Millennium bridge


P3181401 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Regent street at night, one of the grandest shoping streets in the world


P3181415 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P3181416 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3181419 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3181423 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P3181431 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Picadilly Circus


P3181439 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3181445 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P3181442 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3181451 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3181461 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Stair case in the Marriott apartments on Park Road


P3181468 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191474 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Oxford street


P3191477 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Marble arch, the origional and repositioned entrance to Buckingham Palace


P3191481 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Start of Oxford street


P3191482 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Selfridges, large department store


P3191485 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Bricks

Very nice!!


----------



## aarhusforever

Indeed very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## cardiff

Thanks guys!


----------



## cardiff

More selfridges


P3191487 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191488 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191490 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Looking towards Oxford Circus


P3191491 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191495 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191496 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P3191498 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Historic BBC studios


P3191500 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191501 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

very amazing photos,especially the night shots!

what's the name of this city?


----------



## SO143

^^ Edinburgh, great collections @*cardiff* :applause:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great shots cardiff!


----------



## cardiff

Thanks guys!

As already said the-man-from-K-Town its Edinburh, if you click on the name you will be taken to the thread with the pictures.


----------



## cardiff

Around Regents Park


P3191502 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191504 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191505 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P3191506 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191508 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191509 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P3191522 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191523 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191524 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P3191512 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191515 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191521 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P3191526 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191527 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191528 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

beautiful series of pics....thanks for sharing.kay:


----------



## cardiff

Thank you!


----------



## cardiff

P3191529 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

St Pancras Hotel and train station


P3191530 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191534 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P3191555 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191559 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191574 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P3191577 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191584 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191587 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Looking from St pancras to Kings cross


P3191581 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191553 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191554 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Greg95100

Beautiful pics! Thank you!


----------



## cardiff

Thanks!


----------



## cardiff

The new Kings Cross 


P3191550 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191545 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191552 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P3191549 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The Russel Hotel


P3191595 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Russel square, British Museum in the background to the left


P3191596 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P3191603 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

British Museum


P3191605 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191630 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P3191619 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191627 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191631 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great shots there cardiff!


----------



## cardiff

Thanks!


----------



## cardiff

P3191633 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Around Oxford Street


P3191635 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191640 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P3191636 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Carnaby Street


P3191642 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Libertys department store


P3191643 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P3191644 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191646 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191649 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P3191650 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191653 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191654 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191656 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Trafalar square


P3191659 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191660 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191662 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P3191663 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191667 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191669 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P3191671 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191677 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191675 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Somerset House


P3191681 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191682 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191695 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P3191696 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191705 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191697 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3191707 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Showing the ongoing refurbishment of Padington station

Restored


P3201708 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Between restoration!


P3201709 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

one of my favourite threads on the internet, fantastic collections mate 

edit: that new king's cross station looks like an art gallery or something (reminds me of the british museum tho), outstanding architecture :bow:


----------



## tehpr0

Awesome shots as usual,Cardiff!I've seen probably every single thread full of pics u have posted and tbh I'm amazed of the beauty of UK (especially cardiff,glasgow,london  )


----------



## cardiff

SO143 said:


> one of my favourite threads on the internet, fantastic collections mate
> 
> edit: that new king's cross station looks like an art gallery or something (reminds me of the british museum tho), outstanding architecture :bow:


Thanks, really apreciate that! Loved the new Kings cross, loved the new area but equally loved what i could see of the restored train hall. It definately feels like a train station (albeit a unique one), just in line with modern airport terminals.



tehpr0 said:


> Awesome shots as usual,Cardiff!I've seen probably every single thread full of pics u have posted and tbh I'm amazed of the beauty of UK (especially cardiff,glasgow,london  )


Lol i must owe you a few hours of your life back  I love taking pictures and I'm really glad someone likes them. The UK always amazes me to the diversity of the cities, town and villages and what is often unkown or taken for granted is amzing and surprising.


----------



## cardiff

*Portsmouth​*
Portmsouth is a major Naval city on the south coast of England. It has a nice mix of archtiecture and while it is the densest city in the UK, it has very distinct areas that feel a world away from each other.

A view of the citys most recent icons the 170m Spinnaker Tower (left) and Gunwharf Tower (right)


P5040002 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The cathedral spire


P5040004 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5040016 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P5040031 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5050036 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

A view of the spires of Portsmouths Museum


P5050038 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

A view over 'The Common', a large area at the front of the Island that is used for recreation with pleasure gardens, historic monuments and attractions. Its reason for being however is more bloody, it was intended as a 'killing ground' for any would be invaders, with huge cannons mounted on the hills overlooking the city trained on this area. If you look closely you can see island forts in the water from Napoleonic times.


P5050040 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

National Maratime memorial, there is an identical one in Plymouth


P5050042 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Museum of Portmsouth


1 (12) by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Portsmouth Cathedral


1 (13) by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


1 (14) by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


1 (15) by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Guildhall on Victoria Square


1 (2) by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Other buildings on Victoria Square


1 (3) by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Just around teh corner is the Theater Royal


1 (4) by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Napoleonic sea defenses


1 (25) by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


1 (26) by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


1 (29) by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

A most impressive collection and a great new thread, much appreciated :cheers:


----------



## cardiff

Thanks, glad you are enjoying my pics!


----------



## cardiff

1 (39) by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


1 (36) by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


1 (7) by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P3171154 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3171155 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3171156 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P3171157 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3171167 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3171181 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

:applause:

looking forward to seeing more pics of cardiff and other smaller english towns


----------



## cardiff

Thanks guys, will be a while for more pics of Cardiff and some of the smaller cities and towns. Am away on a grand Germany trip next week so expect a photo thread when i get back! In August i'm planning on my UK trip to the east coast of teh UK so should have pics of Lincoln, Hull etc then. For now i hope you enjoy more Windsor.


----------



## cardiff

P3171182 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3171186 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3171187 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P3171188 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3171199 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3171203 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Heading over the river to Eaton


P3171204 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The blue plaque represents Sir Christopher Wrens house, the man who designed many famous buildings including St Pauls in london


P3171207 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3171214 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

cardiff said:


> P3171146 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


Very cute! :cheers: Thanks for your beautiful photos!


----------



## SO143

cardiff said:


> P3171187 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


 i must visit this place ASAP :drool::drool:


----------



## cardiff

Thanks guys, the cakes were lovely (not that i tried them all  )


----------



## cardiff

Eaton College


P3171217 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3171219 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3171220 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P3171221 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3171225 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3171229 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Last ones of Windsor


P3171232 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Notice the plane from Heathrow


P3171247 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

cardiff said:


> Thanks guys, the cakes were lovely (not that i tried them all  )


ah! those yummy cakes remind me of harrods, great stuffs indeed :eat:


----------



## Mr Bricks

Magnificent!


----------



## cardiff

Thanks guys!


----------



## cardiff

new page


----------



## cardiff

new page..


----------



## cardiff

new page .


----------



## cardiff

Here is my Uk trip this year, going around the east coast in the counties of Cambridshire, Norfolk and Lincolnshire. heres the route:


east coast by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

I visited Cambridge, Colchester, Ipswich, Lowestoft, Great Yarmouth, Norwich, Kings Lynn, Boston, Skegness, Lincoln, the Humber Bridge and finally Kingston Upon Hull.


----------



## cardiff

P8255405 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255409 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255410 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

wow, thanks for sharing your wonderful photos...:cheers2:


----------



## cardiff

Thanks ^^^


P8255414 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The river getting busy


P8255415 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Wrens library, aparently where chariots of fire originated from the courtyard


P8255421 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8255425 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255427 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255429 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8255434 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255435 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255439 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## jonnyboy

cardiff said:


> Thanks ^^^
> 
> 
> P8255414 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr
> 
> The river getting busy
> 
> 
> P8255415 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr
> 
> Wrens library, aparently where chariots of fire originated from the courtyard
> 
> 
> P8255421 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


i dont think its the courtyard behind the library but the Great courtyard which is further behind. the challenge was to run round the great courtyard in the time it took the clock to strike twelve


----------



## jonnyboy

were some of the pictures taken from the top of great st mary s church tower?


----------



## cardiff

jonnyboy said:


> i dont think its the courtyard behind the library but the Great courtyard which is further behind. the challenge was to run round the great courtyard in the time it took the clock to strike twelve


Thanks for the info, was just a random fact i heared from the tour guide so obviously didint hear it right 



jonnyboy said:


> were some of the pictures taken from the top of great st mary s church tower?


I think so, this one



> P8255371 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8255441 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255442 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255444 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8255445 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255449 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

And then it started raining, the thunder storm was impresive being almost one after the other


P8255452 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8255456 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255460 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

We took refuge in St johns College


P8255465 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

A gap in the rain meant we could escape the college chapel which was beautiful but no photos allowed


P8255466 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255469 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255472 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Bridge of sighs


P8255477 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The people on the punts would soon be wishing they wernt here!


P8255473 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255482 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Heading to the main college


P8255485 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

and the aproaching storm!


P8255487 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Probably shuldnt have been here, but on the bride of sighs


P8255490 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8255493 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255495 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255496 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

And this is when the biggest storm ive seen since India rolled in


P8255497 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255502 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255503 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8255505 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255509 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255511 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## jonnyboy

i got caught by that storm too. great st marys church has an interesting story. its chimes are known as the Cambridge Chimes. these chimes were copied and used in the clock tower of the houses of parliament. so the world famous chimes we hear from "big ben" were copied from grt st marys! cool little story.


----------



## jonnyboy

oh and fantastic pictures btw. some of your best to date imo


----------



## cardiff

Lol was a pretty impressive storm, i heared a library roof collapsed and there was localised flooding! 

Thanks!


----------



## cardiff

P8255519 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255522 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

I'm sure they wished they hadnt bothered!


P8255533 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8255534 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

couldnt help but laugh, but i dont think he saw the funny side, especially as the bottom of teh boat was swimming!


P8255540 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255546 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8255548 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255549 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

and we are back to sun!


P8255551 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8255555 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Was really beautiful inside this museum, but no photos allowed


P8255558 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255561 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8255563 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

I love this picture


P8255567 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255568 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8255569 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255570 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255574 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8255571 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255576 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255580 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8255581 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255582 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255583 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8255584 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255585 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255586 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8255587 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255588 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255589 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8255593 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255590 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8255598 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

The nice country house converted toh otel i was staying in


P8255602 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265610 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265611 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265613 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## jonnyboy

lovely pics. where was the hotel? looks gr8! where the water runs down the street in front of the fitzwilliam museum is where this man was based...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hobson's_choice

so the expression "hobson's choice" , the choice of what you re offered, or going without, has its origins in that area of cambridge! 

ps im full of useless bits of information, hope u dont mind me sharing!!


----------



## cardiff

Thanks, and thanks for the info! The hotel was the Hanbury Manor, about an hour away from Cambridge.

*Colchester​*

Next up Colchester, arrived early as driving from the hotel to visit Colchester, Ipswich, Lowestoft, Great Yarmouth and finally arriving at our hotel outside Norwich.

Colchester seemed quite a pleasant place, typically English


P8265615 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265616 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The impressive town hall


P8265618 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8265620 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265622 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265624 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8265626 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265627 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265628 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8265630 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265631 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265632 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8265634 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265638 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265641 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

The castle


P8265642 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265644 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265649 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8265651 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265655 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265657 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8265660 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265661 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265663 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8265664 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265665 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265666 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Ipswich​*
Next up is Ipswich, an unusual place as it is quite an historic place, with quite a european feel to many of its buildings, yet it has an ultra modern dockside development that wouldnt look out of place in the largest waterfront cities. 

First up the city center


P8265667 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

City hall, normally there is quite a large market in front of it but not on this day


P8265670 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265671 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Came upon this by accident but little alley ways in a tudor style


P8265674 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265676 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265677 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8265681 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

A very ornate building, not sure why it is so ornate?


P8265684 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265686 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8265688 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265690 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265693 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8265695 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265696 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265697 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8265698 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265699 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265700 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8265702 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265703 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265704 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8265706 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265708 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265710 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8265712 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Down at the docks area, quite a large development for such a small place, i suppose its proximity to London and the fact the university has expanded into the area has helped, as well as the marina


P8265713 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265714 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike

Lovely photos cardiff! Cambridge, Colchester and Ipswich are beautiful in their own way. Looks like you had better weather on the second day too haha.


----------



## streetlegal

Yeah, nice thread, Cardiff. I really like Cambridge in the rain.


----------



## cardiff

Bristol Mike said:


> Lovely photos cardiff! Cambridge, Colchester and Ipswich are beautiful in their own way. Looks like you had better weather on the second day too haha.


Thanks! Weather was definately better the next day in Colchester etc.  It was actually really nice weather by the time we got to Great Yarmouth and Norwich



streetlegal said:


> Yeah, nice thread, Cardiff. I really like Cambridge in the rain.


Thanks!


----------



## cardiff

P8265716 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265719 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265720 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8265721 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265722 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265724 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8265731 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265739 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265741 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8265742 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265743 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265745 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Lowestoft​*
Next onto Lowestoft, only a small seaside town but very charming if a little dull with a nice beach.


P8265746 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265749 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265750 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8265752 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8265753 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Beach huts, these things are mega expensive in some parts of the country!


P8265754 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8275866 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275868 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275869 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8275870 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275873 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275874 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

:applause:


----------



## Benonie

Lovely shots of great places! Well done.


----------



## the_sage

Norwich certainly punches above its weight, I checked out that mall from above on Google Earth, they have done a remarkable job of keeping it low impact yet still letting natural light inside.


----------



## cardiff

PortoNuts said:


> :applause:


Thanks!



Benonie said:


> Lovely shots of great places! Well done.


Thanks!



the_sage said:


> Norwich certainly punches above its weight, I checked out that mall from above on Google Earth, they have done a remarkable job of keeping it low impact yet still letting natural light inside.


It was a fantastic place, made more so by the rather dour image i had from the media. Do you mean the modern Library andMedia center? If so it was lovely inside though i'm sure the origional library was a great loss, maybe a little more activity around the edges of the building would have been great, but it sits in a very pretty part of the city and connects well to the market area.


----------



## cardiff

P8275875 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Lots of lovely origional shop fronts


P8275876 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275878 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

..


----------



## cardiff

P8275879 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275883 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275886 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8275887 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275890 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275891 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

No words. :drool:



cardiff said:


> P8275879 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Its the type of building you could imagine fitting in the palm of your hand, very neat and orderly 


P8275894 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275893 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275897 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

..


----------



## cardiff

P8275900 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275901 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275904 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8275905 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275906 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275907 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr.


----------



## cardiff

P8275910 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Pretty assembly rooms


P8275911 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275912 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

..


----------



## cardiff

P8275914 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275917 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275920 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8275922 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275923 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275928 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## the_sage

More amazing shots from Norwich. That city hall is huge! I do wonder what buildings were razed to make way for it though.


----------



## Tiaren

cardiff said:


> An arcade
> 
> 
> P8275841 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


And I was told, there was no Art Nouveau/Jugendstil in England... This here is a very rare and very beautiful example, that there is!


----------



## cardiff

the_sage said:


> More amazing shots from Norwich. That city hall is huge! I do wonder what buildings were razed to make way for it though.


Thanks, you can see what it replaced in this pic just north of the church on the left












Tiaren said:


> And I was told, there was no Art Nouveau/Jugendstil in England... This here is a very rare and very beautiful example, that there is!


Ive seen a few examples of this around the UK, not a very comon style though.


----------



## cardiff

Heading into the narrow shopping lanes that meander near the castle


P8275931 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275932 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275933 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8275934 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275936 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275939 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

An exhibition hall


P8275940 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

buildings from the industrial revolution on the river side


P8275943 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

medieval ruins


P8275950 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## the_sage

Beautiful industrial buildings there......and medieval of course.


----------



## cardiff

Very few ugly buildings in Norwich which is surprising considering its size

Some photos around elm hill, which in 1927 was earmarked as an area of slums and they wanted to demolish it and build a swimming pool. Luckily the local resident persuaded teh council that it had some historic value, see what value you find in it 


P8275951 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275952 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275953 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8275954 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275955 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275960 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8275964 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275965 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275966 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## the_sage

cardiff said:


> Very few ugly buildings in Norwich which is surprising considering its size
> 
> Some photos around elm hill, which in 1927 was earmarked as an area of slums and they wanted to demolish it and build a swimming pool. Luckily the local resident persuaded teh council that it had some historic value, see what value you find in it


Meh, they should have pulled down the lot! :lol::nuts:


----------



## cardiff

...


----------



## cardiff

^^ seems really an absurd idea now doesnt it!

Heading up from the riverside to the cathedral


P8275967 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275969 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Interesting gateway to the cathedral


P8275971 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

..


----------



## cardiff

P8275972 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275975 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275976 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8275980 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275979 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275987 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ WOW...so many beautiful photos :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Gorgeous work mate! Elm Hill is like walking down a time tunnel - a perfect representation of history.


----------



## cardiff

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ WOW...so many beautiful photos :cheers:


Thansk you!



Bristol Mike said:


> Gorgeous work mate! Elm Hill is like walking down a time tunnel - a perfect representation of history.


Its used alot in movies, very pretty place!


----------



## cardiff

P8275991 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275994 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8275996 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8276000 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8276001 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8276005 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8276009 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8276014 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8276015 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8276017 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8276019 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8276026 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

..


----------



## cardiff

P8276027 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8276028 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8276030 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

One of the remaining city wall towers


P8276032 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Riverside


P8276033 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8276034 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8276037 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8276041 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Train station


P8276043 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8276045 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Interesting post war building


P8276046 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8276047 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

..


----------



## cardiff

P8276049 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Heading into the castle


P8276055 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The view back towards the hill where i had my first views


P8276056 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8276059 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8276061 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8276067 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8276069 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8276070 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Ths shopping cetner built into the castle mound


P8276073 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8276074 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Norwich Union headquarters, aka Aviva


P8276076 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8276080 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8276082 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8276083 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8276086 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## the_sage

cardiff said:


> Thansk you!


Haha, i'm sure aarhusforever appreciates your attempt to reply in Danish!:lol: 

I really need to visit Norwich sometime based on what I have seen here!


----------



## taxi

oh, nowrich, when i have landed there i was shocked. lovely city


----------



## cardiff

the_sage said:


> Haha, i'm sure aarhusforever appreciates your attempt to reply in Danish!:lol:
> 
> I really need to visit Norwich sometime based on what I have seen here!



Seriously i think i have quick typing dyslexia! I really recomend Norwich, it was a really beautiful and quite laid back city, but in no way small and parochial.



taxi said:


> oh, nowrich, when i have landed there i was shocked. lovely city


Thanks


----------



## cardiff

Last pics of norwich

Thsi is a famous department store


P8276087 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8276089 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8276090 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Quay side, now unused but restored, couldnt help but think thsi would have been a nice area for bars and restaurants


P8276092 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8276093 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8276095 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Industrial architecture on the riverside


P8276098 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8276101 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8276102 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Duck races!


P8276109 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8276110 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Last views


P8286113 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286122 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Amazing thread with beautiful photos! :cheers:


----------



## cardiff

Thanks!

*Kings Lynn​*

We left Norwich and then headed to King Lynn, a rather quaint and historical harbour dripping in atmosphere


P8286130 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286131 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286135 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8286126 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286127 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286129 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8286137 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286140 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286139 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

It's incredibly well preserved.


----------



## cardiff

Its the little back streets around the harbour that are so full of character, i suppose its relatively remote location has meant little intervention from when it was a fully operational harbour.


P8286142 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286143 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286146 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

...


----------



## cardiff

P8286147 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286148 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286149 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8286150 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286152 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286154 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Last of Kings Lynn


P8286155 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286157 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Boston​*Next up Boston, where the larger city in the United States gets its name. This one is famous for its church tower known as the Boston stump


P8286158 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286160 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286161 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8286163 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286165 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286166 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8286168 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286170 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286171 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Amazing. I didn't know Britain had a Boston as well.


----------



## cardiff

..


----------



## cardiff

It has the origional Boston (like the origional York aka New york)


P8286182 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286185 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286186 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8286188 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286189 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286190 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8286191 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286193 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286194 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## TheMoses

cardiff said:


> It has the origional Boston (like the origional York aka New york)


Not just the original York. Also see New York, NY. That's New York, North Yorkshire: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York,_North_Yorkshire


----------



## Fenlander

I have lived in Boston (Lincolnshire, England) since birth. Although the town does indeed have an absolutely beautiful church and the odd pretty street here and there, like many English towns it was terribly scarred during the '60s. The main shopping street was greatly changed during this decade and a number of pretty Georgian and Victorian shops were replaced with some shockingly soleless buildings. The construction of a major road in the same era resulted in the destruction of a number of beautiful buildings (aswell as some truly ugly buildings, too). I was born in the '90s, so I never got to walk through the town during its peak.

Three more from Boston:

Boston Guildhall (built in the 1390s)










Fydell House 










Church House












PortoNuts said:


> Amazing. I didn't know Britain had a Boston as well.


 
Not to worry. An American tourist visiting the town once asked me why the place had been named after Boston, Mass (no joke).


----------



## the_sage

Lincoln is impressive as ever and Boston was a nice surprise. I think I read somewhere that it has the UK's largest Portuguese community.


----------



## cardiff

Thanks, not sure if i said but Boston was full of eastern europeans. We first noticed something was different when alot of people were in their early 20's (something you dont see during week days), were wearing tracksuits (not the sporty ones but the upgraded shellsuit ones) and were very 'unhappy' looking, took us a while to piece together they may be working for the farmers with crop picking etc. 


Taking a different route down steep hill


P8286410 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286411 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286412 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Rush hour traffic


P8286415 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286416 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Quite a nice piece of modern architecture


P8286420 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8286422 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286423 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286429 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ I love that last photo  Thank you for sharing, cardiff


----------



## cardiff

Thanks, glad you like the pics!

At the modern developed docks


P8286431 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286433 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286438 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

View from the docks to the city center


P8286446 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286453 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286455 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Really pretty sun set


P8286464 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286466 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286467 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Crash_N

Great photos :applause:


----------



## paul62

Some great photos.


----------



## cardiff

Crash_N said:


> Great photos :applause:


Thanks



paul62 said:


> Some great photos.


Thanks


----------



## cardiff

Quite a funny name for a gap between two buildings!


P8286469 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The market hall


P8286477 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286478 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

The canal


P8286479 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Industrial architecture


P8286482 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8286488 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8286491 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Central train station


P8286497 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Having Mai Tai's before bed with a lovely view


P8286501 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Great set of pictures. This one is stunning!



cardiff said:


> [/url]
> P8286488 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Benonie said:


> Great set of pictures. This one is stunning!


Thank you, i nearly didnt take that one but made a special effort to go take it 

Cathedral at night


P8286504 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Sun rise


P8296514 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

A modern shopping center quite succesfully hidden behind quite pretty buildings


P8296517 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8296518 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8296519 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8296520 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

I quite liked this development


P8296523 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8296528 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Up Steep Hill again


P8296531 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8296532 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Notice something unusual in the window?


P8296537 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8296539 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8296542 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8296548 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8296556 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8317009 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8317011 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8317012 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

I wish Debenham's would open a store over here.


----------



## legolamb

cardiff said:


> Love the expression on peoples faces, its like they have never seen a tourist in their city before!


Possibly related to this news item which caused a bit of a rumpus on the local rag website a few years ago http://www.thisishullandeastriding....tephen-s-row/story-11963610-detail/story.html 

A few of the Hull SSC members fell foul of his heavy handedness too I seem to recall. Happily the new management seem to have relaxed the 'rules' now and are positively encouraging of photography in the centre (possibly unknown to some of the shoppers there).

http://www.ststephens-hull.com/photographers_invited_to_get_snap_happy_.aspx

Shame you didn't know about this earlier in the year - your snaps would have easily pocketed you a few hundred quid IMO


----------



## cardiff

Taller said:


> I wish Debenham's would open a store over here.


They are OK, preffer John Lewis or House of Frasier, my mum loves the place though!



legolamb said:


> Possibly related to this news item which caused a bit of a rumpus on the local rag website a few years ago http://www.thisishullandeastriding....tephen-s-row/story-11963610-detail/story.html
> 
> A few of the Hull SSC members fell foul of his heavy handedness too I seem to recall. Happily the new management seem to have relaxed the 'rules' now and are positively encouraging of photography in the centre (possibly unknown to some of the shoppers there).
> 
> http://www.ststephens-hull.com/photographers_invited_to_get_snap_happy_.aspx
> 
> Shame you didn't know about this earlier in the year - your snaps would have easily pocketed you a few hundred quid IMO


I was asked to leave the St Daivds shopping center in Cardiff because i took some pics from the car park roof. I think if people wanted to take pics for covert reasons then its easy to do on a mobile phone, they wouldnt be using large cameras. Thanks for the compliment, i would most likely enter the worst pic anyway knowing my luck!


P8317014 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8317016 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8317023 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

View from the museum, was quite interesting but focused alot on whaling


P8317022 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8317026 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8317027 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Heading into the old town


P8317028 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8317029 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8317031 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Hull has been quite a surprise.


----------



## cardiff

It was for me as well


P8317032 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8317035 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8317033 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8317036 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8317038 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8317039 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8317044 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8317046 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8317047 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8317048 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8317049 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8317050 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8317053 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8317052 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8317055 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P8317056 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8317057 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8317058 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick

Really, really, beautiful country.

regards from Mexico City


----------



## Crash_N

Brilliant photos Cardiff. :applause:
Hull looks wonderful.


----------



## Taller Better

Hull is much nicer than I had imagined....


----------



## Tellvis

Taller said:


> Hull is much nicer than I had imagined....


Me too, had no idea Hull had so many grand buildings and beautiful streets, but it must have a 60's eyesore, all UK cities have a '60's eyesore', it's manditory. Great pictures of Hull though Cardiff, keep them coming, well done.


----------



## legolamb

The only large unfashionable 60's buildings that spring to mind apart from estate tower blocks are Hull Royal Infirmary which is on the fringe of the City Centre and Kingston House which is in the original Georgian new town. Both are decent examples of concrete brutalism in dire need of a lick of paint. 

Post war rebuilding in the centre was largely red brick neo-Georgian and as such has aged fairly well and fits with much o the older stuff IMO although often lacking the ornate splendour of the buildings it replaced. There is plenty of fairly small scale bland infill from decades since the 60's in the city centre too but no giant remodelling of the street pattern or irredeemable grotty carbuncles.


----------



## cardiff

Salazar Rick said:


> Really, really, beautiful country.
> 
> regards from Mexico City


Thanks



Crash_N said:


> Brilliant photos Cardiff. :applause:
> Hull looks wonderful.


Thanks



Taller said:


> Hull is much nicer than I had imagined....


It was nicer than i imagined also



Tellvis said:


> Me too, had no idea Hull had so many grand buildings and beautiful streets, but it must have a 60's eyesore, all UK cities have a '60's eyesore', it's manditory. Great pictures of Hull though Cardiff, keep them coming, well done.


Not so sure hull has any 60's eyesores, i think the worst thing from that period was decline and demolition. thankkfully there were no obvious major developments that broke up the streetscape though some buildings from that era were present.



legolamb said:


> The only large unfashionable 60's buildings that spring to mind apart from estate tower blocks are Hull Royal Infirmary which is on the fringe of the City Centre and Kingston House which is in the original Georgian new town. Both are decent examples of concrete brutalism in dire need of a lick of paint.
> 
> Post war rebuilding in the centre was largely red brick neo-Georgian and as such has aged fairly well and fits with much o the older stuff IMO although often lacking the ornate splendour of the buildings it replaced. There is plenty of fairly small scale bland infill from decades since the 60's in the city centre too but no giant remodelling of the street pattern or irredeemable grotty carbuncles.


Thankfully Hull was not another Coventry as it easily could have been.


----------



## cardiff

P8317059 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8317061 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8317067 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Interesting collection of buildings


PC107836 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107837 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107838 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

PC107839 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107842 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107843 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

PC107844 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107845 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107848 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

PC107849 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107850 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107851 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

PC107855 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107857 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107860 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

PC107863 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107865 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107866 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Impressive streetscapes. :applause:

...

This juxtaposition of styles kind of reminds me of Toronto in a way. 



cardiff said:


> Interesting collection of buildings
> 
> 
> PC107836 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

AWESOME photos! Well done!


----------



## cardiff

PortoNuts said:


> Impressive streetscapes. :applause:
> 
> ...
> 
> This juxtaposition of styles kind of reminds me of Toronto in a way.


Thanks, Toronto has probably the most British feel outside of the UK i have seen, more so than any Australian city i have been to. I guess its the darker coloured stone mixed with a gothic type architecture.



Chadoh25 said:


> AWESOME photos! Well done!


Thanks!


PC107868 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107869 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107873 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

PC107874 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107877 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107878 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

PC107884 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107889 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107893 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

A trip up the clock tower of City Hall


PC107905 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107907 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107908 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

PC107909 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

At the very top, we were there for mid day so got the full blast of 12 bells


PC107914 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107917 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

PC107918 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107920 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107921 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

PC107924 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

A view towards Media City 


PC107926 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107928 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

PC107932 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107934 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107935 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

PC107936 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107937 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107938 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## paul62

Good shots of Manchester.


----------



## Crash_N

Excellent photos. That's quite a view from the top of the tower! :cheers:


----------



## cardiff

paul62 said:


> Good shots of Manchester.


Thanks



Crash_N said:


> Excellent photos. That's quite a view from the top of the tower! :cheers:


Thanks, i really recomend if in Manchester! I went up at mid day and got 12 rounds of bongs, the whole top was vibrating!


PC107939 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107946 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107944 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

PC107948 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107953 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107952 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

PC107954 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107960 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The interior of the main hall, i snuck in quickly!


PC107972 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

PC107976 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

John Rylans Library


PC107979 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107986 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107984 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

PC107988 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107990 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107991 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

PC107993 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107995 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107996 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC107998 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

The corn exchange


PC108000 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC108001 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Manchester cathedral


PC108002 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

PC108003 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC108005 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC108006 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

PC108013 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC108018 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC108019 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

PC108020 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC108022 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC108023 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

PC108024 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC108028 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC108029 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

PC108030 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC108031 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC108032 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

PC108034 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

One of the newest developments


PC108035 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC108038 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

PC108039 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC108046 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC108047 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

PC108048 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC108050 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC108051 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

edit


----------



## Tellvis

Good pics of Manchester, Some great Victoriana survives and some decent new builds. The Arndale tower though needs a good dose of demolition!!!


----------



## cardiff

Thanks, Manchester has mostly an attractive built environment, the areas let le it down are a dominance of cars and poor paving materials etc. Seeing as there has been huge investment in other major cities in the UK in this area its the one place that Manchester lags behind, but probably why it feels like a much more urban city than larger places like Birmingham.


PC108054 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC108056 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC108058 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

PC108059 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC108060 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC108062 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Loved the paving in this street, surely this is the way forward for Manchester?


PC108063 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC108065 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC108066 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

PC108067 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC108068 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC108069 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Ludlow​*

P5299423 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5299426 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5299433 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Ludlow​*

P5299434 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5299435 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

The view from the town walls


P5299437 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool​*
My trip to Liverpool, hadn't been for a few years and was really impressed with the developments that have taken place since i was there.
The weather was pretty grey in the daytime, but got nice in the evenings.

St Georges hall on the left and Liverpool central station seen from my hotel


P5299441 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

St Georges hall


P5299447 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Civic area


P5299456 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool​*

P5299457 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5299459 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5299460 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool​*

P5299466 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5299468 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5299469 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Nice pictures. Shame about the weather!

Did you visit the newly refurbished Central Library?

By the way, that is Lime Street Station, not Central Station. Central station is an underground station on The Merseyrail Network.

Hope there are more images?


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice photos from U.K. :cheers:


----------



## cardiff

openlyJane said:


> Nice pictures. Shame about the weather!
> 
> Did you visit the newly refurbished Central Library?
> 
> By the way, that is Lime Street Station, not Central Station. Central station is an underground station on The Merseyrail Network.
> 
> Hope there are more images?


It was a shame about the weather, but the evenings were nice. I did go to the new library and i will post pics of it. I loved it, it was a nice inclusive place that built on the heritage of the old library. I meant the main station for Liverpool as central station (a colloquialism same as down town  )



christos-greece said:


> Awesome, very nice photos from U.K. :cheers:


Thanks

*Liverpool*​

P5299470 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5299473 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5299475 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool*​

P5299476 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5299477 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5299481 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool*​

P5299489 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5299491 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5299494 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Thanks for the pictures. 

The Royal Insurance Building; the one with the golden dome and the blue hoardings, is currently undergoing renovation.

Have you travelled on the underground network at all?


----------



## cardiff

Thanks, The Royal insurance building was abandoned last time i went a few years ago, good to hear its being brought back to life as it spoils the street and is a magnificent building. We didn't use the underground as had no need, the only station i saw had access from St Georges building by Lime street and didn't look very inviting, can't say i really saw much advertisement or signs of it, my understanding is that it is a suburban railway, is this the case?

*Liverpool​*
Town Hall


P5299497 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5299499 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Beetham tower


P5299501 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool​*

P5299502 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Port of Liverpool building


P5299505 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Royal Liver building (left) and Cunard building


P5299511 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool​*

P5299513 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5299514 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5299517 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Some good dusk shots.


The particular entrance to Lime Street underground that you saw is an access walkway to the station - however, it is currently closed. The stations have been undergoing renovations; it is Lime Street's turn! Central Station is the busiest, but there is also James Street and Moorfields, as well as Hamilton Square in Birkenhead.

Yes, it is a suburban/commuter network.


----------



## cardiff

Thanks, thanks for the info as well

*Liverpool​*

P5299518 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5299520 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5299523 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool​*

P5299525 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5299531 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5299537 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool​*

P5299541 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5299551 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

The propeller of the RMS Lusitania


P5299554 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Nice shots - hopefully next time you return there will be blue skies and sunshine.


----------



## cardiff

Thanks, hopefully my next trip to Liverpool will be to either catch the ferry to Ireland or to board the QM2.

*Liverpool*​
Albert dock and Anglican Cathedral in the background


P5299555 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

The recently completed Man Island development of offices and apartments


P5299560 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

3 Graces


P5299563 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay

Liverpool it's amazing , and the Cathedral its so nice .. thanks @cardiff .


----------



## cardiff

yubnub said:


> Fantastic thread, makes me feel homesick for the UK


Thanks



Bristol Mike said:


> Very nice tours of all these great places in our country, cardiff!


Thanks



Dr.Luay said:


> Liverpool it's amazing , and the Cathedral its so nice .. thanks @cardiff .


Thanks

*Liverpool​*

P5309684 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Inside the Liverpool Museum, had some interesting exhibits though it kind of felt like it had jumped on the band wagon of the European capital of culture. I think the most interesting thing about it was the building and views over the Pier head


P5309685 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309689 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool​*

P5309698 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309690 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309700 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool​*

P5309701 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309702 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309706 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Ghost Knight

cardiff said:


> Thanks


^^ I was going to say that. Really nice cities.


----------



## openlyJane

cardiff said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> *Liverpool​*
> 
> P5309684 by Cardiff123, on Flickr
> 
> Inside the Liverpool Museum, had some interesting exhibits though it kind of felt like it had jumped on the band wagon of the European capital of culture. I think the most interesting thing about it was the building and views over the Pier head
> 
> 
> P5309685 by Cardiff123, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P5309689 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


I don't understand what you mean by " jumped on the Capital of Culture Bandwagon.."? 

Liverpool has always had a very strong identity - or at least a very strong sense of its self. I think the museum is great - on the whole - something of interest for everyone!

There are, however, some under-utilised areas, and the ongoing court case with the architect has meant that building works to the exterior are incomplete.

Good photos & travelogue.


----------



## cardiff

openlyJane said:


> I don't understand what you mean by " jumped on the Capital of Culture Bandwagon.."?
> 
> Liverpool has always had a very strong identity - or at least a very strong sense of its self. I think the museum is great - on the whole - something of interest for everyone!
> 
> There are, however, some under-utilised areas, and the ongoing court case with the architect has meant that building works to the exterior are incomplete.
> 
> Good photos & travelogue.


I just felt for such a massive investment in such a prominent location it was a little lacking in interesting information and exhibits, I felt other museums in Liverpool already had a better offering of the information in the Museum (ie the Maritime museum had a great collection of information on Liverpool with great exhibits, despite the Titanic link being very tenuous  ) I think the history of Liverpool kind of got lost in a showy building designed to bring in tourists, it reminded me a lot of the maritime museum in Swansea. Hopefully it will get better and better as the building itself was top quality, more cities are getting museums dedicated to the history of the city, my city Cardiff has one and it has gotten better over time, but it is very difficult to not be all thing to all people and confuse the message a bit. I would still recommend a visit to it as it is free!

*Liverpool​*

P5309709 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

The old white star line offices, this would have made a better location for the Maritime museum i think


P5309715 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309720 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P5309734 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309724 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309726 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P5309729 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309731 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309736 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

The White Star Line Building would make a great museum of some sorts, I agree - but it is a little too small for the current offer at The Maritime Museum. I'm guessing that it will end up as a hotel! That seems to be the way with most of these old buildings now.


----------



## cardiff

Its a fine looking building, the building next door not so much. The maritime museum was very good for a regional city and sat well in the Albert dock so it was not a major gripe, just a shame to see the White star building empty. In the maritime museum I would have liked more information on the Lusitania and Mauritania as these ships are strongly associated with Liverpool (Lusitania's propeller being just outside) and more of a focus on the ships built in Liverpool and their famous history's.

*Liverpool*​

P5309743 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309742 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309748 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool*​

P5309752 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309753 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309757 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool*​

P5309759 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309766 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309767 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## paul62

Excellent shots of Liverpool.


----------



## cardiff

Thanks

*Liverpool*​

P5309768 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309781 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309783 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool*​

P5309784 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309787 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309788 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool*​

P5309789 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309794 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309795 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool​*
Liverpool central Library, just completed an extensive refurbishment, there seems to be a renaissance in library construction and refurbishment in the UK at the moment. Cardiff had a new one built, Manchester's is under refurbishment, Birmingham is building the largest in Europe. Liverpool's one was stunning mixing stunning old architecture with new in a way that didn't feel forced, and felt like it was relevant to today.


P5309796 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309801 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309809 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool​*

P5309819 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309820 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309823 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool​*


P5309826 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309834 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309836 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great shots of Liverpool - looking fresh!


----------



## cardiff

Thanks

*Liverpool*​

P5309837 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309841 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309844 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool*​

P5309848 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309849 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309850 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool*​

P5309852 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309853 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309855 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## charliewong90

quite interesting photos.


----------



## cardiff

Thanks

*Liverpool*​

P5309857 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309859 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309861 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool*​

P5309866 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309863 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309867 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool*​

P5309870 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309873 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309872 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool*​

P5309878 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309879 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309881 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool*​

P5309882 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309884 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309886 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool*​

P5309887 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309888 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309891 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Love the pinkish/orange glow on the portland, & other, stone.

Have you ever been in the crypt of the Catholic Cathedral? Quite something!


----------



## cardiff

I loved the pier head! My favorite pictures are at sun set so was very lucky in Liverpool that the clouds cleared in the evenings. I didn't make it into the crypt.

*Liverpool*​

P5309889 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309893 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309895 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool*​

P5309896 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309897 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309904 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool*​

P5309905 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309911 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309909 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## maja88

#715 ... is it Ringo or Pete Best?


----------



## cardiff

lol, i think you already know the answer!

*Liverpool*​

P5309916 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309920 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309917 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool*​

P5309921 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309924 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309923 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool*​

P5309926 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309928 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309933 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Liverpool*​

P5309937 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309939 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309940 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## MusicMan1

cardiff said:


> *Ipswich​*
> Next up is Ipswich, an unusual place as it is quite an historic place, with quite a european feel to many of its buildings, yet it has an ultra modern dockside development that wouldnt look out of place in the largest waterfront cities.
> 
> First up the city center
> 
> 
> P8265667 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr
> 
> City hall, normally there is quite a large market in front of it but not on this day
> 
> 
> P8265670 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P8265671 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


I have to say, upon reading this thread, I have to say the town that I was most surprised about was Ipswich. Upon first viewing those images, I had absolutely no idea what the town looked like, simply assuming it was just a generic, run-down port city, similar to Southampton or Plymouth for example. I very much like the modern dock development too!


----------



## Taller Better

I was surprised, too. Some beautiful buildings.


----------



## cardiff

Ipswich is more of a large touristy market town than somewhere like Southampton or Plymouth (which i wouldn't describe as run down, but past their prime  ). Its almost a contradiction of the modern dockside and market town together which shocks so much about the place, but its definitely a place worthy of a visit! I'm always surprised by places which i have a preconceived idea about, the biggest shocks for me were Norwich which was a treasure trove of historical architecture and history, Lincoln which is stunning and Scarborough.


----------



## MusicMan1

cardiff said:


> Ipswich is more of a large touristy market town than somewhere like Southampton or Plymouth (which i wouldn't describe as run down, but past their prime  ). Its almost a contradiction of the modern dockside and market town together which shocks so much about the place, but its definitely a place worthy of a visit! I'm always surprised by places which i have a preconceived idea about, the biggest shocks for me were Norwich which was a treasure trove of historical architecture and history, Lincoln which is stunning and Scarborough.


I see what you mean, I've never really been to that part of England (East Anglia), but I've also seen photos of Norwich, it's an incredibly beautiful city with loads of incredible architecture! Yet gets incredibly belittled with jokes about inbreeding and Alan Partridge. Yeah the thing that struck me with the photos about Ipswich was not only the amazing dockside development, but just simply the style of the timber-framed buildings. To me, they seem to have a very Dutch feel about them (I know you mentioned the almost continental style in the town). I don't know if it was to do with it's location on the North sea/ the possible trading links?


----------



## cardiff

cardiff said:


> *Bath at Christmas*
> 
> ​
> 
> PC041246 by Cardiff123, on Flickr
> 
> 
> PC041244 by Cardiff123, on Flickr
> 
> 
> PC041247 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

cardiff said:


> *Bath at Christmas*​
> 
> PC041250 by Cardiff123, on Flickr
> 
> 
> PC041251 by Cardiff123, on Flickr
> 
> 
> PC041252 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

cardiff said:


> *Bath at Christmas*​
> 
> PC041257 by Cardiff123, on Flickr
> 
> 
> PC041260 by Cardiff123, on Flickr
> 
> 
> PC041259 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## paul62

Fantastic shots.


----------



## cardiff

Thanks



cardiff said:


> *Bath at Christmas*​
> 
> PC041261 by Cardiff123, on Flickr
> 
> 
> PC041267 by Cardiff123, on Flickr
> 
> 
> PC041274 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

cardiff said:


> *Bath at Christmas*​
> 
> PC041271 by Cardiff123, on Flickr
> 
> 
> PC041276 by Cardiff123, on Flickr
> 
> 
> PC041277 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

cardiff said:


> *Bath at Christmas*​
> 
> PC041282 by Cardiff123, on Flickr
> 
> 
> PC041281 by Cardiff123, on Flickr
> 
> 
> PC041284 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Bath at Christmas*​

PC041285 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC041287 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC041291 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Bath at Christmas*​

PC041293 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC041299 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC041303 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Bath at Christmas*​

PC041302 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC041301 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Pano >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


PC041296a by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Bath at Christmas*​

PC041305 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC041307 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC041308 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Bath at Christmas*​

PC041309 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC041310 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC041312 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Bath at Christmas*​

PC041313 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC041314 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC041315 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike

Very nice photos indeed cardiff! Look forward to more.


----------



## cardiff

Thanks!

*Bath at Christmas*​

PC041317 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC041318 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC041320 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Bath at Christmas*​

PC041321 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC041322 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC041323 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Salisbury at Christmas*​

PC091665 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091678 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091679 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Salisbury at Christmas*​

PC091681 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091683 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091684 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

We really do have some beautiful cathedrals in England. Of the ones I've visited, Gloucester is my favourite.


----------



## ech wel

First time I looked in to this thread but I have enjoyed it. Very nice photography and towns! I really have to go to the UK again.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from U.K., cardiff


----------



## cardiff

openlyJane said:


> We really do have some beautiful cathedrals in England. Of the ones I've visited, Gloucester is my favourite.


I love Gloucester as well, so many different styles in one building.



ech wel said:


> First time I looked in to this thread but I have enjoyed it. Very nice photography and towns! I really have to go to the UK again.


Thanks, come at the end of spring when its sunny!



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from U.K., cardiff


Thanks!

*Salisbury at Christmas*​
The smell of the freshly cut grass was amazing


PC091687 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091691 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091694 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Salisbury at Christmas*​

PC091702 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091704 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091707 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Salisbury at Christmas*​

PC091705 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091709 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091713 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Pryde Hart

Great photos. Well done.


----------



## cardiff

Thanks

*Salisbury at Christmas*​

PC091729 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091730 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091718 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Salisbury at Christmas*​
You could hear the kids in this school going mad for Santa!


PC091731 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091733 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091734 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Salisbury at Christmas*​

PC091736 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091738 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091740 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Salisbury at Christmas*​

PC091741 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091744 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091742 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Salisbury at Christmas*​

PC091746 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091749 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091750 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Salisbury at Christmas*​

PC091751 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091752 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091753 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Pryde Hart

Great photos. Well done.


----------



## cardiff

*Salisbury at Christmas*​

PC091757 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091756 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091755 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Salisbury at Christmas*​

PC091754 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091763 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091760 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Salisbury at Christmas*​

PC091759 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091761 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091758 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Salisbury at Christmas*​

PC091764 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091766 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091767 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Salisbury at Christmas*​

PC091980 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091985 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091989 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Salisbury at Christmas*​

PC091990 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC091991 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC092004 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Salisbury at Christmas*​

PC102018 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102020 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102024 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Salisbury at Christmas*​

PC102025 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102027 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102030 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Salisbury at Christmas*​

PC102032 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102034 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102037 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Salisbury at Christmas*​

PC102040 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102041 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102042 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Salisbury at Christmas*​

PC102043 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102044 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102050 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## cardiff

Thanks!

*Salisbury at Christmas*​

PC102053 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102055 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102056 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Salisbury at Christmas*​

PC102060 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102064 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102066 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Salisbury at Christmas*​

PC102067 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102068 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102071 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Salisbury at Christmas*​
Last set from Salisbury


PC102073 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102074 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102076 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Salisbury at Christmas*​

PC102077 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102078 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102079 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Salisbury at Christmas*​

PC102080 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102081 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102083 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Salisbury at Christmas*​

PC102095 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102096 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102098 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

That's Salisbury, up next is Bristol.


----------



## cardiff

*Bristol*​
Bristol (Listeni/ˈbrɪstəl/) is a city, unitary authority area and ceremonial county in South West England, with an estimated population of 433,100 for the unitary authority in 2009,[4] and a surrounding Larger Urban Zone (LUZ) with an estimated 1,070,000 residents in 2007.[5] It is England's sixth and the United Kingdom's eighth most populous city,[6] one of the Core Cities Group and the most populous city in South West England.

Historically in Gloucestershire, the city received a Royal charter in 1155 [7] and was granted County status in 1373. From the 13th century, for half a millennium, it ranked amongst the top three English cities after London, alongside York and Norwich, on the basis of tax receipts,[8] until the rapid rise of Liverpool, Birmingham and Manchester during the Industrial Revolution in the latter part of the 18th century. It borders the counties of Somerset and Gloucestershire, and is also located near the historic cities of Bath to the south east and Gloucester to the north. The city is built around the River Avon, and it also has a short coastline on the Severn Estuary, which flows into the Bristol Channel.

Bristol is the largest centre of culture, employment and education in the region. Its prosperity has been linked with the sea since its earliest days. The commercial Port of Bristol was originally in the city centre before being moved to the Severn Estuary at Avonmouth; Royal Portbury Dock is on the western edge of the city boundary. In more recent years the economy has depended on the creative media, electronics and aerospace industries, and the city centre docks have been regenerated as a centre of heritage and culture.[9] 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bristol

​
I arrived in the early evening and had a great view over the city, for me Bristol is split into two areas, the commercial center and the cultural and historic center with the former being quite ugly in comparison to the later due to heavy bombing during WW2. The park land in these pics used to be a bustling area of small streets and pretty buildings


PC102107 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102110 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102113 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Bristol*​

PC102116 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Behind the tall spire is the Cathedral


PC102117 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102123 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Bristol*​

PC102135 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102137 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102143 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Pryde Hart

Brilliant photographs of Bristol. Well done.


----------



## cardiff

Thanks

*Bristol*​

PC102149 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102152 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102153 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Bristol*​

PC102154 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Cabbots Circus shopping development


PC102155 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102162 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Bristol*​

PC102163 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Christmas markets in the Broad mead shopping area


PC102172 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102173 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Bristol*​


----------



## cardiff

*Bristol*​

PC102180 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102184 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102197 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Bristol*​

PC102198 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102201 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102203 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Bristol*​

PC102204 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102206 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102207 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Bristol*​

PC102210 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102213 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102216 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Bristol*​

PC102218 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102219 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102221 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Pryde Hart

Some very good photography again. Well done.


----------



## openlyJane

It's nice to see some pictures of Bristol. There have not been any for quite a while.


----------



## ahqaf

The photos of UK are really marvelous.i always love the culture of UK.


----------



## cardiff

Pryde Hart said:


> Some very good photography again. Well done.


Thanks 



openlyJane said:


> It's nice to see some pictures of Bristol. There have not been any for quite a while.


Thanks, i know it would be nice to see some updates on Bristol_Mikes page



ahqaf said:


> The photos of UK are really marvelous.i always love the culture of UK.


Thanks

*Bristol*​
Bristol cathedral


PC102227 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Bristol city hall


PC102229 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC102230 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Bristol*​

PC102231 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

The old docks area of converted warehouses


PC112241 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC112245 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Bristol*​

PC112246 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC112249 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC112250 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Pryde Hart

Marvellous photography.


----------



## gehenaus

Love the Wills memorial building.
Nice photos.


----------



## cardiff

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates :cheers:


Thanks



Pryde Hart said:


> Marvellous photography.


Thanks



gehenaus said:


> Love the Wills memorial building.
> Nice photos.


It is monumental and in a great position, thanks

*Bristol*​

PC112251 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC112252 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC112253 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Bristol*​
Queens Square


PC112255 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC112258 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC112259 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Bristol*​

PC112260 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC112261 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PC112262 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London*​
P3143030 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143031 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143033 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London*​
P3143036 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143037 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143038 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## the_sage

Impressive as ever.


----------



## cardiff

Thanks

*London*​
P3143039 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143040 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143041 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London*​
This is where trying not to capture the cliches fell down, so i decided to try and do mini panoramas instead

P3143043 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143045 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143046 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London*​
P3143047 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143049 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143051 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London*​
P3143052 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143053 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143055 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London*​
P3143060 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143063 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143064 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London*​
P3143066 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143067 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143068 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London*​
P3143069 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143071 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143073 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London*​
P3143076 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143075 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143077 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London*​
P3143079 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143080 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143082 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London*​
P3143085 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143088 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143089 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London*​
P3143092 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143094 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143096 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London*​
P3143099 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143101 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143104 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London*​
P3143106 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143107 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143110 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London*​
P3143114 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143116 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143120 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London*​
P3143122 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143124 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143129 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London*​
P3143130 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143133 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143134 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London*​
P3143135 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143136 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143139 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London*​
P3143143 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143145 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143147 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London*​
P3143152 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143153 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143160 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London*​
P3143163 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143164 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143165 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3143173 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## TimothyR

Excellent thread :cheers:


----------



## cardiff

Thanks!


----------



## cardiff

Photos from my recent trip to Cornwall and Devon

*Torquay*​
torquay by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Torquay is a seaside town in Devon, England, part of the unitary authority area of Torbay. It lies on the north of Tor Bay, adjoining the neighbouring town of Paignton on the west of the bay and across from the fishing port of Brixham. In the 2011 UK Census, Torquay's population was 65,245, about half of that of the whole of Torbay.

The town's economy, like Brixham's, was initially based upon fishing and agriculture, but in the early 19th century the town began to develop into a fashionable seaside resort, initially frequented by members of the Royal Navy during the Napoleonic Wars while the Royal Navy anchored in the bay. Later, as the town's fame spread, it was popular with the crème de la crème of Victorian society. Renowned for its healthful climate, the town earned the nickname of the English Riviera and favourable comparisons to Montpellier.

Torquay was the home of the writer Agatha Christie, who was born in the town and lived there during her early years. The town contains an "Agatha Christie Mile", a tour with plaques dedicated to her life and work.

P7075070 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085097 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085098 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085100 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Torquay*​
P7085103 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085104 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085105 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085108 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Torquay*​
P7085111 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085112 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085114 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085116 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Torquay*​
P7085119 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085120 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085122 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085124 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Torquay*​
P7085129 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085130 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085135 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085140 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Torquay*​
P7085141 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085143 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085144 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085145 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Torquay*​
P7085148 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

The main shopping area

P7085149 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085150 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085151 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Torquay*​
P7085152 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085153 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085156 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085157 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Torquay*​
interesting modern shopping center

P7085162 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

I love places with different levels

P7085161 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

The houses must cost a fortune!

P7085163 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085164 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Torquay*​
Typical British summer weather

P7085165 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085166 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

I imagine this was the original fishing village part of town

P7085171 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085176 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Torquay*​
P7085177 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085179 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Interesting piece of industry

P7085183 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085184 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Torquay*​
P7085185 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085186 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085188 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085191 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## MusicMan1

Hey Cardiff thanks for the pictures-
My grandparents live over in Paignton, so it's interesting to see Torquay pictured here. I like Torquay, though admittedly I've not been over to that side of the bay in years! However, I must say I really don't like Paignton, bar the zoo and Goodrington beach area. The centre of town and pier have always been very grotty. Brixham's nice however. Reeks of fish though! 
Did you go down to Dartmouth btw? That's a lovely town!


----------



## Jonesy55

Nice pics! I have many good memories of summer holidays in Torquay when I was a child, and I was in Brixham last year visiting some friends who have moved there..


----------



## cardiff

MusicMan1 said:


> Hey Cardiff thanks for the pictures-
> My grandparents live over in Paignton, so it's interesting to see Torquay pictured here. I like Torquay, though admittedly I've not been over to that side of the bay in years! However, I must say I really don't like Paignton, bar the zoo and Goodrington beach area. The centre of town and pier have always been very grotty. Brixham's nice however. Reeks of fish though!
> Did you go down to Dartmouth btw? That's a lovely town!


I'll post a couple of Paignton, i wasn't a fan of the place but he area around the harbour is quite charming. I will post some pics of Dartmouth which was stunning.



Jonesy55 said:


> Nice pics! I have many good memories of summer holidays in Torquay when I was a child, and I was in Brixham last year visiting some friends who have moved there..


Thanks, Brixham was too busy so we just parked near the lido and had a drink. Shame as it looked lovely.

*Torquay*​
P7085194 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085195 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085196 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085198 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Dartmouth*​
P7085338 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085339 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085343 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085345 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Dartmouth*​
P7085346 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085348 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085350 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085351 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Dartmouth*​
P7085352 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085356 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085357 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085358 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## the_sage

Lovely updates :cheers:


----------



## cardiff

Thanks

*Cawsand*​
We parked overnight near Plymouth, right next to the sea with spectacular view over Plymouth and the coast. We discovered a hidden village of luxury cabins overlooking the sea also. Nearby was teh pretty village of Cawsands which had a very relaxed feel though as we arrived late there was no one around and seemed a bit spooky at first.

View over Plymouth

P7085367 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085370 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085371 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Cool to see Royal Navy ships

P7085373 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Cawsand*​
P7085380 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085385 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Notice the large fort above the village on the left

P7085388 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085391 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Cawsand*​
Overlooking the cliffs the other side of the peninsular

P7085399 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085401 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085404 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085410 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Cawsand*​
P7085415 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085417 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085418 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085419 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Cawsand*​
P7085421 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085426 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085430 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085431 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Cawsand*​
Rather sad memorial to a father and two of his children who drowned on the beach below, he tried to rescue them

P7085432 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7085435 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Plymouth at night

P7085447 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7095453 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Cawsand*​
P7095455 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7095461 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

One of the many forts around this area protecting Plymouth, this is still in use by the military for training. The red flag means they are using live ammunition. 

P7095463 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Plymouth*​
Plymouth is a city and unitary authority area on the south coast of Devon, England, about 190 miles south-west of London. It is situated between the mouths of the rivers Plym to the east and Tamar to the west, where they join Plymouth Sound. Plymouth's early history extends to the Bronze Age, when a first settlement emerged at Mount Batten. This settlement continued as a trading post for the Roman Empire, until it was surpassed by the more prosperous village of Sutton, now called Plymouth. In 1620, the Pilgrim Fathers departed Plymouth for the New World and established Plymouth Colony – the second English settlement in what is now the United States of America. During the English Civil War the town was held by the Parliamentarians and was besieged between 1642 and 1646. Throughout the Industrial Revolution, Plymouth grew as a commercial shipping port, handling imports and passengers from the Americas, and exporting local minerals (tin, copper, lime, China Clay and arsenic) while the neighbouring town of Devonport became a strategic Royal Naval shipbuilding and dockyard town. In 1914 three neighbouring independent towns, viz., the county borough of Plymouth, the county borough of Devonport, and the urban district of East Stonehouse were merged to form a single County Borough. The combined town took the name of Plymouth which, in 1928, achieved city status. The city's naval importance later led to its targeting and partial destruction during World War II, an act known as the Plymouth Blitz. After the war the city centre was completely rebuilt and subsequent expansion led to the incorporation of Plympton and Plymstock along with other outlying suburbs in 1967.Today the city is home to around 250,000 people, making it the 27th most populous built-up area in England and Wales. It is governed locally by Plymouth City Council and is represented nationally by three MPs. Plymouth's economy remain strongly influenced by shipbuilding and seafaring including ferry links to France (St Malo), Brittany and Spain (Santander), but has tended toward a service-based economy since the 1990s. It has the ninth largest university in the United Kingdom by number of students, the University of Plymouth, and the largest operational naval base in Western Europe – HMNB Devonport.

P7095464 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7095468 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7095469 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7095476 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Plymouth*​
P7095478 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7095479 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

A view towards Cawsands

P7095480 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7095481 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates as usually :cheers:


----------



## cardiff

*Plymouth*​
Plymouth Lido, very pretty!

P7095482 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Another fort overlooking Plymouth Sound

P7095494 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7095495 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7095498 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Plymouth*​
P7095499 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7095501 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7095503 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Memorials to the defeat of the Spanish Armada who were first sighted from Plymouth, a national Naval war memorial from both world wars and a memorial to the battle of Britain veterans. Those barriers were there as they were sectioning a large part of the waterfront off for a big concert.

P7095506 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Plymouth*​
P7095509 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7095510 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7095511 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

One of two identical Naval war memorials, the other is in Portsmouth

P7095512 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Plymouth*​
P7095516 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7095517 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7095523 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Heading down to the historical area known as the Barbican

P7095524 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Wow! It's all so beautiful!


----------



## cardiff

Thanks!

*Plymouth*​
P7095525 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7095526 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7095527 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7095528 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*St Michael Mount*​
P7095751 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7095752 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7095754 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7095756 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*St Michael Mount*​
P7095763 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Was very peaceful at night here

P7095771 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Looking towards Penzance 

P7095773 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*St Ives*​
The weather wasn't too great when we were here, but the sand of the beaches and the relatively abundant shops and high end restaurants really gave this place a great vibe and atmosphere. 

P7105777 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105779 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Tate museum showing how culturally significant this place is

P7105780 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105781 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*St Ives*​
P7105782 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105783 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105784 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105785 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*St Ives*​
P7105788 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105791 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105793 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105796 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*St Ives*​
P7105797 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105798 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105803 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105804 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*St Ives*​
P7105805 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105806 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105808 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105810 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*St Ives*​
P7105812 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105813 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105814 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105815 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

I have just come back from St Ives (again) and it`s one of the best nicest places in England to visit !! an amazing place.


----------



## danmartin1985

I'm quite impressed with your photos....they are really great.
of course, the places you've shown are greatly scenic. lovely.


----------



## cardiff

WingTips said:


> I have just come back from St Ives (again) and it`s one of the best nicest places in England to visit !! an amazing place.


I loved the variety of shops and restaurants in such a quaint and small place



danmartin1985 said:


> I'm quite impressed with your photos....they are really great.
> of course, the places you've shown are greatly scenic. lovely.


Thanks, lots to see!

*St Ives*​
P7105818 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105820 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105822 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105823 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*St Ives*​
P7105824 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105827 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105830 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105833 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*St Ives*​
P7105835 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105837 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105841 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105849 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*St Ives*​
P7105850 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105852 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105856 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105860 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*St Ives*​
P7105861 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105862 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105864 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105866 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*St Ives*​
P7105867 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105873 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105874 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P7105876 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## MusicMan1

You got any trips planned soon Cardiff?

Am looking forward to more! :colgate:


----------



## cardiff

I have a few pictures i could post of places Ive been this year but have been busy. Am going to Gloucester for the Victorian Christmas markets in two weeks and then Bath for the Christmas markets again so expect some pictures from there. Thanks for asking


----------



## cardiff

*Gloucester Christmas markets*​
Set in the redeveloped historic docks, the Victorian Christmas markets have over 150 stalls and Victorian characters, brass bands and is somewhat more British than many other markets in the UK, but only for 1 weekend which makes them immensely busy. 

PB226351 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226352 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226353 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226355 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Gloucester Christmas markets*​
PB226356 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226357 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226360 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226362 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Gloucester Christmas markets*​
PB226511 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226513 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226514 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226516 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Gloucester Christmas markets*​
PB226518 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226521 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226528 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226529 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Gloucester Christmas markets*​
PB226538 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226541 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226554 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226562 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Gloucester Christmas markets*​
PB226567 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226574 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226577 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226578 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Gloucester Christmas markets*​
PB226579 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226581 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226583 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226590 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great shots of the Gloucester Christmas Market! Having been twice to Gloucester this year, I was pleasantly surprised by how opposite to people's impressions it is. Charming place by and large.


----------



## MusicMan1

I see you didn't take photographs of the Eastgate centre (apart from the entrance) and Kings square


----------



## cardiff

Bristol Mike said:


> Great shots of the Gloucester Christmas Market! Having been twice to Gloucester this year, I was pleasantly surprised by how opposite to people's impressions it is. Charming place by and large.


It has some very beautiful areas and some extremely contrasting poor areas, unfortunately the main approach from the station is through the later. Even then they aren't that bad, just very contrasting.



MusicMan1 said:


> I see you didn't take photographs of the Eastgate centre (apart from the entrance) and Kings square


It was a nice mall, but just a mall with nothing distinguishing, also it was very busy in there!

*Gloucester Christmas markets*​
PB226591 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226594 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226595 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226600 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Gloucester Christmas markets*​
PB226602 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226604 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226608 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226611 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Gloucester Christmas markets*​
PB226612 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226614 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226615 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226616 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Gloucester Christmas markets*​
PB226618 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226620 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226621 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226625 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Gloucester Christmas markets*​
PB226626 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226627 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226629 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226630 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Gloucester Christmas markets*​
PB226633 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226634 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PB226640 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

There are some very good pics here.


----------



## WingTips

Thanks for the great photos cardiff.


----------



## old spot

Brilliant photos Cardiff. You managed to catch my flat in the docks and also my local - The New Inn! 
The area you mention between the rail station and the centre is soon to be redeveloped by Stanhope - The King's Quarter. In fact just after your visit major blocks were adorned with banners stating purchased for redevelopment.


----------



## cardiff

diddyD said:


> There are some very good pics here.


Thanks



WingTips said:


> Thanks for the great photos cardiff.


Anytime, thanks



old spot said:


> Brilliant photos Cardiff. You managed to catch my flat in the docks and also my local - The New Inn!
> The area you mention between the rail station and the centre is soon to be redeveloped by Stanhope - The King's Quarter. In fact just after your visit major blocks were adorned with banners stating purchased for redevelopment.


Thanks for the info, great news to hear the worst parts of Gloucester are being remedied. 

*London - up the Walkie Talkie*​
Annual trip to London to go up 20 Fenchurch Street tower aka the Walkie Talkie. As usual i couldn't resist taking pics! one of the great things about london compared to other cities is that there are a lot of free things to do and we took advantage of this, the Walkie Talkie building one of them.

View from my hotel apartment in Mayfair don't you know! On works discount. 

P3117217 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Living room

P3117220 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Mad to think at one point this was one families house!

P3117224 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117227 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London - up the Walkie Talkie*​
P3117230 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117231 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117237 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117239 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London - up the Walkie Talkie*​
P3117246 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117248 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117252 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117253 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London - up the Walkie Talkie*​
P3117254 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117255 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117258 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117259 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London - up the Walkie Talkie*​
P3117270 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117277 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117279 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117281 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London - up the Walkie Talkie*​
First time in the Tate Modern, only for a coffee from the cafe and to take in the view

P3117283 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117287 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117290 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117292 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London - up the Walkie Talkie*​
P3117297 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117298 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117300 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117304 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London - up the Walkie Talkie*​
P3117305 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117307 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117308 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117310 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London - up the Walkie Talkie*​
P3117314 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117318 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117319 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117320 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

Nice updates from UK...!


----------



## DánielCR

nice updates :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Premislida

Really nice images!


----------



## diddyD

A very good picture collection.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos from London


----------



## cardiff

firoz bharmal said:


> Nice updates from UK...!


Thanks



DánielCR said:


> nice updates :cheers::cheers:


Thanks



Premislida said:


> Really nice images!


Thanks



diddyD said:


> A very good picture collection.


Thanks



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice photos from London


Thanks

*London - up the Walkie Talkie*​
P3117364 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117367 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117369 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117371 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London - up the Walkie Talkie*​
P3117375 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117378 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117383 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117386 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London - up the Walkie Talkie*​
P3117387 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117388 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117390 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117391 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London - up the Walkie Talkie*​
P3117393 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117394 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117396 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117398 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London - up the Walkie Talkie*​
P3117399 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117400 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117402 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117406 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London - up the Walkie Talkie*​
P3117408 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117409 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117410 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117412 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London - up the Walkie Talkie*​
P3117414 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117415 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117416 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117417 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London - up the Walkie Talkie*​
P3117418 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117419 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117423 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117424 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London - up the Walkie Talkie*​
P3117425 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117427 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117428 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3117431 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Great pictures, my friend! kay: I just can't wait to see the old London again, later this year.


----------



## cardiff

*London - up the Walkie Talkie*​
P3127631 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3127632 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3127634 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3127635 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London - up the Walkie Talkie*​
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

P3127637 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3127639 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3127640 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3127641 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London - up the Walkie Talkie*​
P3127644 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3127648 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3127649 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3127650 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*London - up the Walkie Talkie*​
P3127651 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3127652 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

The end


----------



## t.b

Lovely update cardiff.


----------



## cardiff

thanks


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates as always :cheers:


----------



## cardiff

Thanks


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^^^ Truly English capitol updates....!


----------



## cardiff

Thanks

*Swansea / Gower peninsular - Wales*​
Here are a random few pics i took around the Gower, an area of outstanding natural beauty just a few miles from the city of Swansea and of one of the large stately houses nearby.

Village of Port Eynon

Port Eynon is thought to be named after Prince Einion of Deheubarth or an 11th-century Welsh Prince named Eynon. Eynon is a surname in Wales and the church graveyard in the village shows gravestones with this surname. It is believed that the Prince built Port Eynon castle which no longer exists. Port Eynon Bay is a very popular beach resort beside the village of Port Eynon. Port Eynon Point, to the south west of the bay, is the most southerly point of the Gower Peninsula. The bay is also in the area of outstanding natural beauty

Smuggling is thought to have been a common engagement of the local residents in the 17th century to 19th century

P8118072 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P8118078 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P8118098 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

Old smuglers cove

P8118100 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Swansea / Gower peninsular - Wales*​
P8118131 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P8118124 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P8128166 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

Caswell bay, within Swansea's urban sprawl.

Caswell Bay is a beach on the south east of the Gower Peninsula, near Swansea, Wales. It is a sandy beach popular with families, holiday makers and surfers, and it regularly achieves Blue Flag status. Between 1829 and 1840 much of the land around Caswell Bay was bought by John James, a former Curate of Bishopston, for his daughter and his son-in-law, Charles Morgan. In 1846, The Morgans sold a piece of land on the eastern side of the bay to 19th Century pioneer photographer John Dillwyn Llewelyn who was a regular visitor to the bay. Llewelyn built a holiday home, Caswell Cottage, which stood until around 1960 on the site of what is now the Caswell Bay public car park. The three daughters of Mrs Charles Morgan, Emma, Agnes and Alice made Caswell Bay their home from 1877 and built many of the houses which remain to this day, including their own home, Bay House which stands above the centre of the bay. The sisters also planted many of the bay's distinctive pine trees

P8128167 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Swansea / Gower peninsular - Wales*​
P8128170 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P8128173 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P8128182 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P8128184 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Swansea / Gower peninsular - Wales*​
P8128191 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P8128198 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

Margam Castle and park

Margam Country Park is a country park estate in Wales, of around 850 acres (3.4 km²). It is situated in Margam, close to Swansea. It was once owned by the Mansel Talbot family and is now owned and administered by the local council, Neath Port Talbot County Borough Council. Situated within the park are three notable buildings: Margam Abbey, a Cistercian monastery; Margam Castle, a neo-Gothic country house that was once the seat of the Mansel Talbot family; and the 18th-century Orangery.

The Orangery, the longest in the UK apparently and popular with local weddings.

P8128202 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P8128205 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Swansea / Gower peninsular - Wales*​
P8128204 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

The Abbey ruins

P8128206 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

The castle

P8128209 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P8128215 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Swansea/ Gower peninsular - Wales*​
P8128219 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P8128225 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P8128232 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

Overlooking port Talbot

P8128236 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Swansea / Gower peninsular - Wales*​
P8128237 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P8128238 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P8128242 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P8128246 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Swansea / Gower peninsular - Wales*​
P8128250 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P8128253 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely!


----------



## cardiff

Thanks

*Portsmouth*​
A short trip to Portsmouth

P8188279 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P8188280 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P8188282 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P8188285 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Portsmouth*​
P8188286 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P8188287 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P8188289 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P8188291 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Hay-on-Wye*​
P9269224 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9269232 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9269233 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9269234 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Hay-on-Wye*​
P9269235 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9269238 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9269239 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9269241 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Hay-on-Wye*​
P9269243 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9269245 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9269247 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9269248 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Hay-on-Wye*​
P9269249 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9269250 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9269252 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9269255 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Hay-on-Wye*​
P9269257 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9269259 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9269261 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9269262 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Hay-on-Wye*​
P9269267 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9269272 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9269274 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*3 Cliffs Bay*​
3 cliffs by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

Three Cliffs bay Cliff Bay is a bay on the south coast of the Gower Peninsula in the City and County of Swansea, Wales. The bay takes its name from the three sea cliffs that jut out into the bay. Pennard Pill, a large stream, flows into the sea in the middle of the bay. The beach is an important asset for locals and visitors and routinely qualifies for Blue Flag status.Inland about 500 yards from the main beach on high ground above Pennard Pill is Pennard Castle. It was built in the early 12th century and is imbued with legends of fairies.
In June 2006 the BBC Holidays at Home program declared Three Cliffs Bay to be Britain's best beach. In a recent program broadcast in the UK the view over Three Cliffs Bay was nominated for "Britain's Best View"

We arrived in the late evening at the highest tide of the year

P9279278 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9279281 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9279326 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9289347 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*3 Cliffs Bay*​
P9289362 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9289371 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9289395 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9289397 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*3 Cliffs Bay*​
P9289400 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9289404 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9289423 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9289434 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*3 Cliffs Bay*​
P9289435 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9289438 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9289452 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9289463 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*3 Cliffs Bay*​
P9289478 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9289495 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9289498 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

P9289508 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

A lot of gorgeous pics - and places.


----------



## cardiff

*Swansea*​
Untitled-1 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

Swansea (Welsh: Abertawe ), officially known as the City and County of Swansea (Dinas a Sir Abertawe), is a coastal city and county in Wales. It is Wales' second largest city and the twenty-fifth largest city in the UK. Swansea lies within the historic county boundaries of Glamorgan. Situated on the sandy South West Wales coast, the county area includes the Gower Peninsula and the Lliw uplands. According to its local council, the City and County of Swansea had a population of 241,300 in 2014. The last official census stated that the city, metropolitan and urban areas combined concluded to be a total of 462,000 in 2011, making it the second most populous local authority area in Wales after Cardiff. During its 19th-century industrial heyday, Swansea was a key centre of the copper industry, earning the nickname 'Copperopolis'. Since 2011, Swansea has started to expand into a larger region known as the Swansea Bay City Region. After combining with other councils, it now includes Tenby and other parts of West Wales, its population including these areas an estimated 685,051. The chairman of the new region is Sir Terry Matthews.

I walked around the modern re-developed docks and beach area and a quick trip to the pier in the Mumbles area of the city (sort of Wales version of Beverly hills with Bonnie Tyler and Catherine Zeta Jones having houses there).

Just outside Swansea is an industrial town called Port Talbot, not a pretty place but the beach is nice and is remarkably famous for the huge stars from their such as Richard Burton, Rob Brydon, Rod Gilbert, Anthony Hopkins and Britains got Talent winner Paul Potts.

PA149846 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA149850 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA149860 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA149861 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Swansea*​
PA149863 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

Swansea 

PA149872 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA149877 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA149878 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Swansea*​
PA149881 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA149884 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA149887 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA149888 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Swansea*​
PA149889 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA149890 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA149893 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA149894 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Swansea*​
PA149895 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA149897 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA149898 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA149900 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Swansea*​
PA149901 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA149904 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA149905 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA149907 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Swansea*​
PA149908 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA149910 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA149913 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA149916 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

*Swansea*​
PA149917 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA149919 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA149920 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA149921 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------

